# Working on a 3'x6' N Layout



## ControlFreak (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm working on a design for an N-Layout that will start at 3'x6', but is designed to grow in an NTrak manner (but not sticking to the NTrak guidelines).










The layout consists of a main continuous loop, 3 spurs, and connectors to future expansion in both directions.

My plan is to use DCC, which I've never used, but am reading a lot about it. I don't think there's much in the way of fancy wiring needed for this layout, but my expansion plans will have reversing impact on this layout.

Anyway, if anyone sees any obvious problems, please let me know before I start building 

CF


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

ControlFreak said:


> I'm working on a design for an N-Layout that will start at 3'x6', but is designed to grow in an NTrak manner (but not sticking to the NTrak guidelines).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Welcome to the site.




The only problem that I see is that the shape of your water looks like a dolphin :thumbsup:and it needs a little island where the eye should be.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

CF,

Welcome to the forum. Terrain looks nice to me. I like the river / lake theme ... even if our old friend Ed is "seeing things" there!

Looks like you're making good use of flextrack. That said, I'd caution you from having left-hand curved sections transition directly into right-hand curved sections. Abrupt changes might lead to some car wobble or derailment. Much better to soften the transition with some length of straight section, if possible.

Regards,

TJ


----------



## ControlFreak (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks .. I don't see a dolphin there, but I was just trying to make it look like an obvious lake on paper.

I'm not sure how many straights I can squeeze in there .. those are 15" radius curves, so I figured even going from one to another wouldn't be too bad.

The spur next to the lake will be the end of a river logging operation un-river, and the spur to the right (East?) will be a (Iron maybe?) Mine.

CF


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sort of? 

flipping his flipper, the tail you can't see.


----------

